# Do you wear a helmet?



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes...always. I've witnessed accidents that have left people permanently brain damaged. 

For me it's just like wearing a seat belt. No, it won't always save your life, but it does greatly improve your chances under most circumstances.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

i always wear a helmet. after being bucked off and hitting my head on the ground, i am glad i wear one. my horse is pretty good on the trail (almost perfect) but i still wear one. me and my friend like to go fast on the trails in certain spots, so if we ever fell, a helmet would at least protect our head


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I ride horses 99% of the time with a helmet. I am currently riding a pony for a friend, and haven't worn a hat.. only because my hat is in someone else's locker and I can't get in!

It is personal choice, I like my head the way it is, and I am a complete klutz.

Unfortunately, in a 'situation' I am a rider that will freeze rather than react. And when I freeze, I generally fall. Better safe than sorry on my part!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Yes I do always wear a helmet because one fractured skull is enough in anyone's lifetime
I only wore one in competitions and hunting prior to that incident
I do think that people should do whatever they want though.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I always do. 
I have rode two horses that bucked - but stayed on both of them. One I was lucky I didn't fall off because I wasn't wearing a helmet. That was the first time I was on a buckin horse. (it wasn't too bad of a buck but it was still pretty interesting.)

I wish one of the other horse memebers would wear a helmet, and you would not believe her reason for not wearing one.
This is what she said, "I don't wear helmets because the last time I did wear one I fell off my horse and landed on my back, but when my head hit the ground the helmet hurt my head."

The helmet hurt my head.... Well at least you didn't have to be rushed to the Hospital!!


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Well I'm going to be the odd duck here and say sometimes. When I was little I wore one every time (and still make the kids who come out wear one) but when I grew a bit older I started to only wear on when I felt I had the highest chance of getting bucked off and trampled. Like when I ride my mare (and I'm not one to say this but I literally trust her with my life) I usually don't wear a helmet, if I'm riding her english that's a different story, as is bareback cantering. If I'm riding a training or spooky horse I wear a helmet. The horses that I don't wear a helmet on are ones that if they do spook it's mild and I've never had a problem sitting it or correcting it before it happens. If I don't know the horse like the back of my hand on my helmet goes. 

ETA: I also see it that a helmet will do very little to protect your head if you fall head first (I witnessed this with a kiddo and it was frightening to say the least. Her helmet shattered and she had bits in her head.), or snap your neck. 

That being said please don't berate me for not wearing one 100% of the time. It's my body and my potential mistakes. We're all entitled to our opinions and such.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Grew up having to wear a helmet and feel a little naked without it. I have ridden without, but no more.

My last accident, most serious so far meant that for a few weeks there I had to have someone feed me, and wipe my backside, TG I was wearing a helmet, because now I can look after myself again. 

To me it goes a little beyond personal choice, my DH may have chosen to marry a horse rider, and he has been simply fantastic in his support through my recovery, but I would hate to burden him with looking after a brain damaged person because I didn't wear a helmet.


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

Incitatus32 said:


> Well I'm going to be the odd duck here and say sometimes. When I was little I wore one every time (and still make the kids who come out wear one) but when I grew a bit older I started to only wear on when I felt I had the highest chance of getting bucked off and trampled. Like when I ride my mare (and I'm not one to say this but I literally trust her with my life) I usually don't wear a helmet, if I'm riding her english that's a different story, as is bareback cantering. If I'm riding a training or spooky horse I wear a helmet. The horses that I don't wear a helmet on are ones that if they do spook it's mild and I've never had a problem sitting it or correcting it before it happens. If I don't know the horse like the back of my hand on my helmet goes.
> 
> ETA: I also see it that a helmet will do very little to protect your head if you fall head first (I witnessed this with a kiddo and it was frightening to say the least. Her helmet shattered and she had bits in her head.), or snap your neck.
> 
> That being said please don't berate me for not wearing one 100% of the time. It's my body and my potential mistakes. We're all entitled to our opinions and such.


I can understand that. I think that if someone is getting a pony ride, the shouldnt have to wear a helmet because those horses should be very close to bomb proof with th screaming kids and all the action going on around. I think speople making you wear a helmet during pony rides are pretty much saying that something could happen. Same with pony rides in which the ponies have chains over their noses- it practically saying that its an unpredictable horse. When I was little I was helping my friend do pony rides at a parade. The horse did a dead stop and wouldn't move. Then we got it to move and when we were nearing back to the beginning, the horse did a giant buck and cantered back while bucking. The kid was ok but not wearing a helmet. Year later I looked back at a picture that was taken of me and my friend leading it, and I noticed it had a chain over it's nose... Not the most bombproof horse..

A little more than I was going to put :lol: I think I got some kind of point across!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

I never used to ride with a helmet, I would only wear one for jumping lessons. 
I can't believe how lucky I was, I used to ride a lot of greenies and other people's spoiled brats. 

Now I always wear a helmet. If I'm riding someone else's horse it means I am out trail riding and we cover a lot of gravel/pavement/packed earth.

When riding my horse I would be stupid to not use all the precautions. She was declared 100% blind within the past month. We have just started under saddle again but what she does and does not react to is still being figured out.

The thought that mostly changed my mind on helmets was how much money and time I have spent on a university education. I don't want to risk losing that.

But this does lead me to a question: Do helmets expire? 
I've had the same helmet for over 10 years. Every time I have come off a horse I've been borrowing one so there is no damage to it yet.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I always wear a helmet. The habit started when I worked at a Girl Scout horse camp and we had to wear helmets when riding for insurance reasons. It became so that I feel naked without one. 

The one time I didn't wear a helmet in the last three years, I got bucked off a bat-crap crazy mare and hit my head, which caused me to black out momentarily. If my best friend hadn't been in the round pen with us and jumped between me and the horse, that mare would have trampled me (on purpose) when I was blacked out (the mare came after me with the intent to kill). If I'd been wearing a helmet, I more than likely wouldn't have blacked out and would have been able to get up and out of the way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueDiamonds218 (Jul 28, 2013)

I mostly wear a helmet when i ride english and jump.


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

I used to ride without a helmet, till I learned the hard way. I used to ride my horse and several other horses I thought were safe, without a helmet. Well, the day I learned my lesson, I was fortunate enough to have been wearing my helmet. I had a jumping lesson on my horse in the morning, and I always wore a helmet when jumping. I had three other horses to ride in the afternoon, and I didn't bother to take my helmet off, thankfully. One of the horses, a big bay gelding, was on my safe list. Thankfully, I got on him with my helmet still of from having had the jumping lesson earlier. Every thing was going fine. We were cantering around the arena when he suddenly collapsed. He didn't trip or stumble. He literally just collapsed. My head slammed into the wall and my left leg was pinned completely underneath the horse. The horse was a pretty gentle guy, and he rolled off of me onto his stomach, waited for me to shimmy out of his way, and then got up. Most any other horse would have gotten up on top of me. My helmet was dented and had to be replaced, and my left knee was absolutely shot to hell. I have arthritis in my knee now because of that incident. I would have had a severe concussion and probably brain damage if I hadn't had my helmet on. It was a heck of a lesson to learn, but since that day forward, I always ride with a helmet. You just never know.


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

DieselPony said:


> I never used to ride with a helmet, I would only wear one for jumping lessons.
> I can't believe how lucky I was, I used to ride a lot of greenies and other people's spoiled brats.
> 
> Now I always wear a helmet. If I'm riding someone else's horse it means I am out trail riding and we cover a lot of gravel/pavement/packed earth.
> ...


I don't think they expire unless damaged but it can't hurt to have it inspected. I had a helmet that wasn't quite 2 yrs old. The "shell" came apart due to glue so I sent it in for inspection...they were great. No hassles, and sent me a brand new helmet  I had already bought another one so as to have one while riding but they were pretty quick to return my new helmet and I now have a spare!


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

In response to the initial question, yes I always wear a helmet. After watching a sister's brain injury recovery and the permanent damage though minor still very real and challenging, I feel its worth any vanity or inconvenience I may deal with. I have a small head so I do look a little silly lol but I don't care, its worth it!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Nope, never have and probably won't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrstorres2566 (Apr 25, 2013)

It's required at my barn, so yes I always wear a helmet.


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

When I first started riding I took lessons at a lesson barn. All barns around here require helmets, so it's second nature to me to grab it and toss it on...takes all of 3 seconds to fasten it. I can count on one hand the number of times I haven't...the most recent being me hopping up on my gentle giant for all of 30 seconds to walk him, then getting right back off. Honestly, I should have put one on and I regret not doing it now that I'm typing this LOL- I assumed nothing would happen(which nothing did) but like always, better safe than sorry! He could have spooked at anything and I would have tumbled off into oblivion!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I normally don't but I answered sometimes.

I always get on colts with helmets, and anything unpredictable.

However on my broke horses, at work at the barn, etc I don't. 

It's a personal decision, that's all there is to it.


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

DieselPony said:


> But this does lead me to a question: Do helmets expire?
> I've had the same helmet for over 10 years. Every time I have come off a horse I've been borrowing one so there is no damage to it yet.


There's a general rule that most helmet makers agree with - you should replace your helmet about every 5 years. The glue, EPS (styrafoam stuff that protects your head), threads, metal, brads and even the shell material to a point will deteriorate over time. Sweat, fumes, UV rays and all the other things we do to them also play a role.

Anyway - oh dear, this is a dangerous topic for me. I'll just say I always wear a helmet. Point blank, no question, all horses. It just doesn't make sense not to and take such an unnecessary risk. To me, it's like wearing a seatbelt - why would you not take two seconds to prevent yourself from a lot of potential harm? It just strikes me as complete folly.

But to each their own. I can't force anybody to listen, unfortunately.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Always. I mostly do trail riding and in some groups, I'm often the only one with a helmet (and consequent helmet-hair ) I don't care. It's my brain...

Just ONCE, I considered not wearing it, going on a short slow ride with DH (who never wears one). I warmed up at the walk in the ring, waiting for him. My mare spooked, I flew head first in a fence post. Broke the helmet. I'm keeping the helmet as a reminder...


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes and no... My barn requires you to wear a helmet if you're in lessons so when I'm riding one of their horses then yes I do. If I'm riding somewhere else then I never do. I did learn my lesson the hard way though I was thrown into a wall headfirst and blacked out for quite awhile. i am kind of on the fence about helmets as they can't protect you from all injuries, and they may add a bit of protection but if the horse lands on your head a helmet isn't going to help. When I get my own horse I most likely will not wear a helmet.


----------



## PinkStella (Feb 1, 2013)

I've gone trail riding without a helmet. In the arena, I always wear a helmet - because it's required by the BO and because I want to. I fell yesterday when I failed to land properly after jump and I was never more thankful for wearing a helmet when riding.


----------



## PinkStella (Feb 1, 2013)

rideverystride said:


> i am kind of on the fence about helmets as they can't protect you from all injuries, and they may add a bit of protection but if the horse lands on your head a helmet isn't going to help. When I get my own horse I most likely will not wear a helmet.


I'm not sure I follow your logic on this one. No, of course a helmet won't protect you from all injuries. Nothing will. But they can protect you from some injuries, so why would you not wear one? The only way to never get hurt around horses is to totally avoid horses. Of all the times I've fallen off a horse, the horse (thankfully) has never landed on me, but my head has hit the ground and my helmet has always been an asset and not a hinderance. A seatbelt isn't going to protect me from ever getting hurt in a car, but I always wear my seatbelt. But then, I wear a helmet on a bike, and I wear all the gear all the time on motorcycle. I guess to me, the protection that is offered is worth the effort of gearing up.


----------



## PinkStella (Feb 1, 2013)

Phura said:


> I don't think they expire unless damaged but it can't hurt to have it inspected. I had a helmet that wasn't quite 2 yrs old. The "shell" came apart due to glue so I sent it in for inspection...they were great. No hassles, and sent me a brand new helmet  I had already bought another one so as to have one while riding but they were pretty quick to return my new helmet and I now have a spare!


Yes, they expire. The foam has a shelf life. You have 5 years from the date of manufacture. I think some won't last that long - you sweat, get rained on, leave your helmet in the elements of the tack room...the materials will break down even faster. This is true for ALL helmets - bikes, hockey, horses, motorcycles, etc. 

When Should I Replace My Helmet? (expiration dates)

Sorry for the multi-post mini-rant!


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I try to most of the time, but sometimes I don't. I know I should, but...


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I've had my schooling helmet for years. Never had a fall in it, but do I need to replace it? It's been at least 6, 7 years.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes, I wear a helmet!!


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

I always wear my helmet, it doesn't matter where or which horse i'm riding. Horses are unpredictable animals and anything can happen, even with the 'safest' or 'bombproof' horses so i don't take any chances


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I am a person that can testify that I am alive because I wear one. A bad fall bashed in the back of my helmet and to this day I have no clue what happened. Lost a few days of my life. I never wore one for yrs and I met my husband amd he voiced that I wore now when riding my motorcycle what not with. My horse. thought he has a point so I started. It was 2 yrs later I had that bad fall


----------



## calicokatt (Mar 5, 2012)

Not only do I wear one and insist my children wear them too, I also told my mom that if she wanted to ride with my kids, she needed to wear one too, to set an example. There are two separate occasions on which I am CERTAIN that her helmet saved her life, thank God she was wearing it, even though my children weren't present. She would never ride without one now, either.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

As you can see from my picture, the answer to the helmet question is no, never do.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I have always ridden with a helmet--it has been required at pretty much every barn that I have ever ridden at.
That said, they also require that they be worn while on the ground with the horse, and I don't adhere to that rule. I think they are uncomfortable...


----------



## Mikky (Sep 3, 2013)

I usually always wear one, I had an accident recently which broke my back- one rare time I wasn't wearing one. If I had have worn one I would have snapped my neck as well (have pics in photo thread). I guess I'm a bit on the fence with helmets now :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I never have worn a helmet and I most likely never will.

I just rather be comfortable and not hot or itchy when riding. I also rather be concentrating on what I am doing then fussing around with a giant thing on my head.

When its my time to go its my time helmet or not.


----------



## Dawn854 (Aug 11, 2013)

I would never ride without a helmet ...

My friend had a terrible fall from a horse when I was with her. Her saddle slipped while we were galloping, and I turned in the saddle just in time to see the back of her head smack into the ground. The helmet was old and probably needed replacing, but I shudder to think about how her skull would have been damaged if she had been wearing nothing on her head.

On a non-horse-related note, my sister probably had her life saved by a helmet. She was longboarding down a hill, doing over 50kmh (about 30mph), when she wobbled and fell off her longboard. She skidded down the hill, opening up a gash on her shoulder and bruising her body horribly. Afterwards, we took a good look at the motorbike helmet she was wearing and we noticed a gigantic, fresh scrape down the side of it, from crown to jawline. She didn't even remember hitting her head on the ground, but if she hadn't been wearing that helmet, her face would have been a wreck.


----------



## ShelbyNicolay (Apr 30, 2012)

It depends on the situation, if I'm jumping a horse, I always wear a helmet. If I'm riding a spooky or green horse, I will. 

I just don't know why so many people are like, "Oh, you should never go without a helmet!" but don't wear a riding vest?
A helmet isn't going to protect you if you're getting tramped or drug by a horse. At least, a riding vest would protect your vital organs(minus your brain, obviously).
But riding vests are super expensive, so it's not likely that everyone would be able to buy one, where helmets have a much bigger market and the cheaper prices.


----------



## urban teacher (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes, I wear a helmet. I teach special ed and have taught students with TBI's and don't want one for myself.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Roux said:


> I never have worn a helmet and I most likely never will.
> 
> I just rather be comfortable and not hot or itchy when riding. I also rather be concentrating on what I am doing then fussing around with a giant thing on my head.


Just out of interest, if you have never worn one how do you know how it would feel?

The right helmet is important, I bought Troxel that I loved the look of, and felt fine in the shop, but I HATED it on long rides, uncomfortable, gave me a headache just not nice. I bought an IRH helmet instead and I seriously never think about it when I ride, isn't heavy, no headache, not to hot. 

So not all helmets feel like giant aliens perched on your head:lol::lol:


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

I wear a helmet every time i get on a horse no matter how well trained they are,their still horses. Wearing a helmet saved my life back in 2007. I was on a young horse i broke to ride had 20 rides on her.

Had cantered her before she was fine well that faitful day she decided to cut loose. Went in to a broncing fit took off at a full run my saddle slipped she zig and zagged threw me into the round pen rails. My foot got hung up in sturrip and i got drug half way around the round pen before i came free of my saddle.

My ribs were broke i was cut bruised and banged up to all to heck. After i got back from going to ER i looked at my helmet i was wearing that day four big cracks were my helmet had smashed against the rails of the round pen. Had i not had on that helmet that would of been my head. I would of been brain damaged or worse so i put on my helmet every single ride. 

Iv never forgot that day in 2007 it scared me bad took me 3 years before i would canter on a horse again.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Haven't up to this point and highly doubt if I'll start now. 50 plus years of riding, lots of falls including landing on my head several times and, while it may be highly debatable, I still have most of my marbles. LOL


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

No. (unless I'm in a combat zone with bullets and shrapnel :lol

I'll never discourage anyone from wearing a helmet. I even require my little grandchildren to wear them as they learn to ride, but I won't always require it of them. 

On the "safety" side:
1. Every person I've known who has died from coming off a horse was wearing a helmet (but the neck still breaks anyway). The worst injuring in my family was a cousin who went into the trees when a run-a-way stumbled and flipped (she broke an arm, broke her shoulder, cracked ribs and had a hip injury, but even without a helmet her head was fine).
2. The head suffers the smallest % of injuries from coming off a horse (they usually put the head and neck together just to get the numbers up and even then it's the smallest %) Most injuries are to the upper extremities (hand, arms, shoulder). Next are the lower extremities (hip thru feet) and then the torso. The head comes in a distant 4th. It is true that you are more likely to die from a head injury than upper or lower extremities, but then that's true if you're walking you dog and a car hits you....do you wear a helmet to walk the dog? :lol:
It's all about what are the odds.

On the practical side:
I don't ride indoors or rings unless there's the rare specific need to so I ride outdoors in the weather (rain or shine if it's not too hot) and for days when time permits. Helmets result in either a massive case of sunburn or spending time every hour reapplying sunblock to all of my head and neck. If it rains the helmet does nothing except the allow the rain to run across every inch of my head and across eyes (thus impeding my vision). I like keeping sun off and the rain channeled away from my face.

I worry more about my back (which has a much higher chance of being injured) and my neck which the most fragile area and probably accounts for more of deaths (certainly that I'm familiar with) and crippling injuries than the head.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

An interesting article about injury stats for riders:

Spinal injuries resulting from horse riding accidents

Of note are the following quotes:

Injuries sustained as a result of horse riding are common. Serious injuries to the nervous system are the most dangerous. An analysis has been made of 11 papers, new figures produced by surveying Stoke Mandeville, Oswestry and Odstock spinal units and by searching the internet to determine their frequency and distribution. Head injuries outnumber spinal injuries by five to one. In contrast to other sporting accidents, there are more lumbar and thoracic than cervical injuries and more women are injured than men (though this may just be a reflection of the fact that there are more women riders than men). Of all horse riding activities, jumping is most likely to produce a spinal injury.

And

Horse riding carries a high participant morbidity and mortality. Whereas a motor-cyclist can expect a serious incident at the rate of 1 per 7000 h, the horse-rider can expect a serious accident once in every 350 h, ie 20 times as dangerous as motor cycling.4 This depends on the type of riding. A Cambridge University study of 1000 riding accident hospital admissions has shown:5

One injury for 100 h of leisure riding
One injury for 5 h for amateur racing over jumps
One injury for 1 h of cross-country eventing

Recent surveys have shown that 20% of injured riders attending hospital are admitted and approximately 60% of these have head injuries.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThatAppy (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes yes yes. Always. Not only does it look more professional, but it sets a good example for the young-ins at the barn. Besides, the last thing I want is to be frothing from the mouth with permanent brain damage for the rest of my days. I'm responsible for my horse, and if I can prevent a brain injury that would require me to sell my horses by wearing a $80 helmet I'll wear it forever.


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

its lbs not miles said:


> No. (unless I'm in a combat zone with bullets and shrapnel :lol
> 
> I'll never discourage anyone from wearing a helmet. I even require my little grandchildren to wear them as they learn to ride, but I won't always require it of them.
> 
> ...





HorseMom1025 said:


> An interesting article about injury stats for riders:
> 
> Spinal injuries resulting from horse riding accidents
> 
> ...



i think its really how you land when you get bucked(,etc) off your horse. when i get bucked off my horse, i always fall off the left side. my first attempt in the process is hanging on to her neck and if i am slipping, i just let go. i usually fall onto my side/ back which lead to my head slamming into the ground. so in my case, a helmet helps because i would hit my head almost every time i got bucked off. with all horses it is different. but i still think it is how you "take" the fall. so some people would hit their head more often and others won't. being a trail rider, i think that wearing a helmet for falling is 3rd reason i wear a helmet (because my horse is very good on the trails). 1st reason is for all the low thin branches i run through when riding, some of them would be a stinging "slap in the face (or head)" if i didnt have a helmet because i put my head down when i run into them so my helmet takes the beating. my 2nd reason is due to cantering and galloping in areas with loose rocks and stones. of course when rocks are being flung from the horse in front, there is not a huge chance that they will hit my helmet but, when they do, its better than them hitting my head. ;-)


----------



## Thames Pirate (Jul 22, 2009)

Every time.


----------



## Doodlesweaver (Dec 12, 2012)

I always wear a helmet. I've seen what can happen if you don't. I tend to ride pretty aggressively in the woods. Above my seat, so to speak. That's dangerous and I like to minimize my risk. Plus my horse is still growing and has "baby legs" at times. One wrong foot on his part and I could fall 17+H down the side of a cliff. Having already put a nice crack in my sacrum am doing everything I can to avoid putting one in my head, too.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

*how much is your brain worth?*

An instructor I rode for once said to me (when I was considering the OneK, which is about 300 bucks which I don't happen to have at this time)* "how much is your brain worth?".* I thought that was a pretty good question (and answer - really). Right now my brain is protected by my skull which is encased in a Tipperary, a pretty fine helmet that saved my bacon in May. 

I always wear one, although I hate the way I look and was so much happier when I didn't know s*** from shinola about riding and helmets and rode up and down mountains in my little cowgirl hat. 

I've taken some falls this year fortunately while wearing my helmet - and I think particularlly with the second fall which was pretty serious the helmet kept my skull in one piece. That's what it's about.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

Bagheera said:


> I used to ride without a helmet, till I learned the hard way. I used to ride my horse and several other horses I thought were safe, without a helmet. Well, the day I learned my lesson, I was fortunate enough to have been wearing my helmet. I had a jumping lesson on my horse in the morning, and I always wore a helmet when jumping. I had three other horses to ride in the afternoon, and I didn't bother to take my helmet off, thankfully. One of the horses, a big bay gelding, was on my safe list. Thankfully, I got on him with my helmet still of from having had the jumping lesson earlier. Every thing was going fine. We were cantering around the arena when he suddenly collapsed. He didn't trip or stumble. He literally just collapsed. My head slammed into the wall and my left leg was pinned completely underneath the horse. The horse was a pretty gentle guy, and he rolled off of me onto his stomach, waited for me to shimmy out of his way, and then got up. Most any other horse would have gotten up on top of me. My helmet was dented and had to be replaced, and my left knee was absolutely shot to hell. I have arthritis in my knee now because of that incident. I would have had a severe concussion and probably brain damage if I hadn't had my helmet on. It was a heck of a lesson to learn, but since that day forward, I always ride with a helmet. You just never know.


I think thats my greatest fear in riding - a horse collapsing or falling. My first fall when I was riding what I now know is a dopey horse who decided while we were in a nice clean trot during a trail ride to graze on some tall grass to her left. I can still see it all in slow motion - watching my Muffin slowly reach over for the grass, stumble over her hooves, fall and meanwhile I took flight over her head and hit the ground on my back, which fortunately was level, grassy and soft. I wasn't wearing my helmet. 

After that ride, I started wearing one all the time. This was on vacation in Colorado last year, my second time there riding the same horse. I had been taking lessons, so I felt more comfortable and confident riding this time around.

So much for that. There's no telling what will happen when riding or doing anything. I'm all about the helmet, as ugly as they are.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I learned to ride at a barn where the owner was a former cavalry officer. You didn't mount unless you had a helmet. As such, it became habit right from the start and now, I feel naked without one. I've only ridden twice without it and even then I lasted about 3 mins before I had to dismount and put one one. One was knuckling under to peer pressure at about the age of 16 (too many years ago now ) and the second was about a year back. I was lunging my horse in hot weather so hadn't put my helmet on before leaving the barn and didn't realize I had left it in the barn on the way to the arena (I was lunging tacked). I naturally mounted immediately after lunging, got about halfway down the arena long side and realized I had a breeze blowing trough my hair. I stopped and someone was nice enough to run in the barn and grab my helmet off my trunk so I didn't have to dismount, but, neither the horse or I moved while waiting.

I've come off and hit my head hard enough to shatter the shell of a helmet. Someone posted earlier that a helmet still allows the neck to be broken and that is true..the helmet isn't designed to protect the neck but the skull.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

I wear my helmet all the time. The only "exception" when I do not wear a helmet is when its minus 20 to minus 40 celius out and I NEED to have extra touques/scarfs/hoods on while on the trail... I have often thought about buying a larger helmet that I can wear over top of all my winter gear, but I won't be in the extreme cold much this winter. 

Safety is number one in my books!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes always wear a helmet you just never know


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

tlkng1 said:


> I learned to ride at a barn where the owner was a former cavalry officer. You didn't mount unless you had a helmet.


You must have learned to ride back in the 60's like me, since the US Cav gave up horses back in WW II (the old Cav guys -even pre WWII- were old, but still around then..... getting older :lol

Odd for an old Cav guy to say that. You guy was certainly an exception to to the norm. I've known more than a few in my life :lol:. Helmets were never part of their uniform (they wore cloth or felt head gear mostly, although Pith helmets -no head protection there- were not unheard of, but very rare.....just like boots were often skipped in favor of leggings and good walking foot gear except for some of the officers) and I knew none who wore helmets during they "post" Cav days.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

ilovepets said:


> i think its really how you land when you get bucked(,etc) off your horse. when i get bucked off my horse, i always fall off the left side. my first attempt in the process is hanging on to her neck and if i am slipping, i just let go. i usually fall onto my side/ back which lead to my head slamming into the ground. so in my case, a helmet helps because i would hit my head almost every time i got bucked off. with all horses it is different. but i still think it is how you "take" the fall. so some people would hit their head more often and others won't. being a trail rider, i think that wearing a helmet for falling is 3rd reason i wear a helmet (because my horse is very good on the trails). 1st reason is for all the low thin branches i run through when riding, some of them would be a stinging "slap in the face (or head)" if i didnt have a helmet because i put my head down when i run into them so my helmet takes the beating. my 2nd reason is due to cantering and galloping in areas with loose rocks and stones. of course when rocks are being flung from the horse in front, there is not a huge chance that they will hit my helmet but, when they do, its better than them hitting my head. ;-)


Very true. As with any fall how you land will make a difference. It's good that you have a way to make a difference on how you make impact. I keep hold of the rein until I've stopped falling so that even if the horse is still moving my shoulders are the last to hit the ground. Even on the odd time that I got pulled few feet it was better having my shoulders come down last. Doesn't always stop the cracked rib or two, but in those cases there's going to be an injury anyway....it's just a case of how to limit the areas impacted.

In 45 years of working with horses and often heavy riding I've come off a horse more times than could ever hope to remember :lol:. Even at a full run while cutting off cattle (I was very young and still learning about working with cattle :lol which was the fall that should have done me in since I hadn't worked on "how to land" :lol:, but not even a scratch and had a great horse, who slow down after I came off and camp back over so I could get back on and we could get back to work :lol:.

I digress :lol:.
I find that my wide brimmed hat has been my best head hear for dealing with branches (and anything else :lol. I've had people ride with me get their faces scraped by a branch sliding off their helmet to hit them in the face. My wide brim just pushes down over my face from the branch. Blocks my vision for a moment, but I didn't have a stinging scrape to deal with afterwards.

On a different line:
While it's been some time since I've worn a helmet (hey I'd tried it which is why I know I don't like it :lol I do recall that one of the things I disliked was the sweat still rain down my face and into my eyes. My hat had a wonderfully efficient sweat band that prevents that. It also keeps the sun out of my eyes (in addition to off my face) so I don't need sun glasses. Helmets fail to do either.

Of course I guess I'm a bit two faced since I say all this and yet still ask my girlfriend to wear a helmet when she rides with me (well, ex-girl friend :lol:....I still take her out and spend time with her, but it's not going to work long term....a different story :lol.


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

when i get onto the neck i sometimes keep hold of the reins and i pull the right and most accessible one in an attempt to stop her. when i was doing rung work in the frilled behind the barn and she bucked me off, she took off back the the small grass field when she goes when she is untacked and the ride is done. she is not a horse that stops after you come off, like my friends horse. 

my only problem with a helmet is that sometimes i have an itch on the top of my head and when i go to itch it, i remember that i can't :lol: then it goes away and i forget about it anyway. i hardly sweat, if at all, so dripping sweat is not a problem, also when i was riding in the rain i noticed that the rain actually dripped off of the visor part of the helmet instead of in my face  and because of the visor, there is no sun in my eyes (and we ride in the woods a lot) so there are minimal problems for me. of course everyone has their own opinions for what works for them when riding


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

When I was younger I never wore a helmet but now I never will ride with out one


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I voted always, but there have been exceptions. It's just second nature for me to grab y helmet, but if I ride my horse back from the pasture or just hop on for a quick walk around I usually don't bother. On one occasion I got on my horse, rode for about an hour, and was very confused when I got back in the barn to see my helmet sitting there. It's so second nature to me that it took me more time than it should have to realize that I had just forgotten to put it on


----------



## Houston (Apr 15, 2012)

Always.

Yesterday's ride, which included bolting horses, tumbling friends, and myself almost meeting the ground, was just one more reason why.


----------



## angelbkm212 (Aug 27, 2013)

on my mare i rarely use a helmet except at shows and pony club of course, but i know my mare well enough to know how she will react to things. If i am riding another horse i will always wear one. The one time i rode a strange horse with a friend i didnt have a helmet, only because one wasnt available i was visiting, i got bucked off and knocked out. Lesson learned haha


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

From my observations,I think there is a number difference in people that were helmet vs those that do not,based on what discipline a person primarily rides.Also think you will find difference in # of helmet users in those people that have been riding for 25+ years tend not to be as avid helmet users. 
Myself I occasionally were a helmet,when I think of it:lol: That being when I'm starting youngsters. Generally I don't think of it,as I grew up not ever wearing one & don't really remember anyone that did except those riding jumping horses you may have seen on tv:wink:. Growing up in a more rural area & most people rode western.Back then we never wore seatbelts & rode in box of pickup trucks too,so times have changed,but still don't think about using a helmet:-(.Find most of my friends{primarily western riders} don't wear one either.Don't think my habits are going to change any time soon,figure I can whack my head falling off a horse as easy as falling down the stairs.... 
Just to note:A helmet YES will protect you from traumatic head injury,but it does little to protect against spinal cord injury.{something I think some people get confused with.} Either way both injury are not pretty!


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

I'll get on a horse once in a while without a helmet (hopping on a friend's horse bareback, testing out a horse) but I usually don't realize I'm not wearing a helmet until afterward. I always wear one when I "go riding" even if I'm only planning to walk. You can be the best rider in the world and have an accident. I've hit my head enough times to be convinced it's stupid not to wear one.


----------



## sachmo (Jul 9, 2010)

Always!!!!


----------



## EquineGirl1965 (Dec 22, 2012)

I now always wear a helmet. I've ridden without one but it's a huge risk I no longer want to take. I've come off a pony when I had intended to leave my helmet behind and I'm so glad I didn't. I landed quite heavily and hit the back of my head...without the helmet I would have seriously dented my head. As it was I replaced the helmet...bit harder to replace my head.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Yet another thread about wearing a helmet. I swear we have to make one as STICKY! :lol: 

And yes, I do wear helmet every time I ride (trails including). And I don't care what others think about it, and don't care if other people don't wear one. However the helmet will be A MUST for my kid if he'll be ever into riding (whether english or western).


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

When I rode as a kid I always wore a helmet EXCEPT that one day when I forgot it and that was the day that a lady on the horse behind me grabbed her crop and whipped my horse with it...the horse took off like a rocket, and I fell into a ditch where I blacked out. 

One concussion was enough for me!


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Why the heck would that lady have whipped your horse instead of her own?


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

I lost half the sight in my right eye via horse kick, WITH a helmet on. No other damage, but my eyeball was hanging from my head by the nerve bundle, and apparently you could see my skull and all the nerves and veins under my skin were hanging out like yarn. WITH MY HELMET still on. I flew back (it was in a pasture) and hit the back of my helmet on a log. Either would have instantly killed me had my helmet not been there. It was basically split in 2 and the back is severely indented. That happened when i was 8yo. And still today, no substantial scaring, but still have not regained the full sight in my right eye, and i probably never will. Pure black over half my eye no matter what. If that isn't enough to convince someone to wear a helmet.... Then wwwooowwww. NEVER have i EVER ridden without one. And around new horses i ALWAYS wear one even on the ground. Im not ready to risk my life to look a bit better. Heck no! I'm all for helmets, always will be!


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I wrote sometimes, but it would be more accurate to say 95% of the time yes, 5% no.

Anything green, unpredictable, new, a new activity, taking the horse to an unfamiliar place, 100% I wear one. I hop on the broke horses bareback often around the yard, and I never bother wearing one for that, or the odd ride on my broke, broke mare, I have ridden 100's of miles.


----------



## malo (Sep 13, 2013)

I always wear a helmet, I feel nacked without it.

It's like the seat belt in the car.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Bagheera said:


> Why the heck would that lady have whipped your horse instead of her own?


We were on a trail ride, and apparently I wasn't going fast enough and holding up everyone else.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

frlsgirl said:


> We were on a trail ride, and apparently I wasn't going fast enough and holding up everyone else.


Did she pay your medical bills?

There was a story recently, not horse related, of a driver in a fast food drive through lane. Ticked that the line wasn't moving fast enough, the driver, a young female, punched the gas and slammed into the car in front of her. When the police asked the question why, she said she was in a hurry and was trying to speed up the line. Makes you wonder about the quality of education in the US.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

its lbs not miles said:


> You must have learned to ride back in the 60's like me, since the US Cav gave up horses back in WW II (the old Cav guys -even pre WWII- were old, but still around then..... getting older :lol
> 
> Odd for an old Cav guy to say that. You guy was certainly an exception to to the norm. I've known more than a few in my life :lol:. Helmets were never part of their uniform (they wore cloth or felt head gear mostly, although Pith helmets -no head protection there- were not unheard of, but very rare.....just like boots were often skipped in favor of leggings and good walking foot gear except for some of the officers) and I knew none who wore helmets during they "post" Cav days.


His wasn't so much as example but more of a stern demeanor and strict orders. His son and daughter, both instructors, had been riding since just about before they could walk and he indicated they always wore helmets..I saw them both in shows off girl scout camp season (when I learned to ride from their place) and despite the experience of these two, you never saw them without a helmet.

As for when I learned to ride... '76 timeframe; I was newly turned 11.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Sometimes. When I had my own place it was never unless I was jumping or out on the trails with my young mare. At the new barn I'm at I _have _to wear a helmet & I'll admit I'm having a hard time with the rule. Yes I know the risks & benefits etc, but I still feel like it should be MY choice whether I choose to ride with one or not. Probably very stupid of me but *shrug*

When I'm riding other people's horses or training new horses you can bet it's _always _on my head. I typically don't know about the horse & never feel as comfortable as I do with my own. Which yeah I know, crap can happen at any time even with my own horses (who I wouldn't call bombproof either), but I dunno.


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

tlkng1 said:


> His wasn't so much as example but more of a stern demeanor and strict orders. His son and daughter, both instructors, had been riding since just about before they could walk and he indicated they always wore helmets..I saw them both in shows off girl scout camp season (when I learned to ride from their place) and despite the experience of these two, you never saw them without a helmet.
> 
> As for when I learned to ride... '76 timeframe; I was newly turned 11.


:lol: Do as I say and not as I do :lol:. Thankfully none of the guys I knew worried about it. It would not have done for him to have tried telling me to wear a helmet in 76, in college, still working on weekends and holidays with 4 years of working cattle under my belt at that point and having done 60-100 miles on long weekends camping off my horse when time permitted (something he should have been able to relate to, since I learn much of what I knew from the old timers....even had my grandfathers old WW I coat he gave me to wear during cold and foul weather). Sort of funny now that I think about it. At least 1/2 of what I had was old military gear (boots, leggings, poncho, coat, blanket, belt, canteen, scarf, entrenching tool....I was all set for a Cav that no longer existed :lol except for my tack (needed a saddle better suited for work), jeans, shirts and a denim "cowboy" hat (birthday present) that was still in good shape and I was still using 30 years later, but lost it in a fire. Not much different today, except I don't have an old WW I coat anymore and I use an old Cav knife that doubles as my entrenching tool. Ah, but I digress :lol:

No one in my family, except for my daughter and grandchildren have ever worn a helmet (I'm the only one who even owns helmets (3 of them -bought for the grandchildren) and my daughter just wears one to set an example to her children). My boys were both over 16 when they started helping out. The youngest doesn't care to ride, just takes care of the horses. My older son, if he rides, rides with whatever's on his head (and feet) at the time :lol: (usually a flat cap and sandals or barefoot :lol:....I keep telling him he's going to get a foot broken when one of them steps on him). He's survived his toes being stepped on a few times
with none the worse for wear :lol:. It's his feet so his call.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I try. I really do. After 40+ yrs of riding I figure the odds are stacking up.
I often start a ride with a helmet but it's hanging on the saddle after an hour or so. Sometimes I put it back on after my head cools off. Sometimes I don't.

I'm getting better about it but it's definitely forced. 999 times out of 100 I'm riding alone in the middle of nowhere so I'm arguing with myself to keep it on.
It will be easier this time of year. Already cooling off and the blasted humidity is going away.


----------



## Reckyroo (Feb 5, 2013)

I ride and ALWAYS wear a helmet (although in the UK it's rare you see anyone who doesn't).
My nephew however was riding his bmx (not a horse admittedly) without a helmet, and mid July this year fell off and hit his nose. 3 trips to the hopsital later within a week, he was finally admitted to hospital with a skull fracture that the doctor said would literally enable them to lift off the top of his skull - it had split right around from his nose. 8 weeks later, he's still in hopsital after having to have a bone graft to plug a hole in his skull - brain fluid was leaking out constantly - and now he's had to undergo another op as the bone graft became infected - and on top of this, he developed meningitis after his op to plug the hole! Not on a horse, but he did fall from a much lower height and probably at a much slower speed that if he had been thrown froma horse - so make sure you all wear a helmet. xx


----------



## Dixiesmom (May 26, 2013)

It is a choice, just make sure you have really good insurance because I don't want to pay your medical bills or long term care facility bills. :wink:


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

I always wore one, every time every ride, I had one save my life. had a horse freak out and throw me and I landed on my head on concrete. 
Now I've had the same horse for a long time and I've been very lax about it. I trust her completely. But I've started wearing it again recently. I moved to a new barn and there are a lot of 4-h kids there.


----------



## Ivoryinfullbloom (Jan 24, 2013)

I always wear a helmet. I trail ride and sometimes get surprised with a low hanging limb. Saved the top of my head a few times. It is not always about hitting the ground!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Many years ago, when I purchased my horses and brought them home, my husband made me promise to always wear a helmet. Up until that point, I never wore one. His concern was that I would be riding alone out on the trails 95% of the time. I agreed and have honored his wish since.

Now , keeping in mind that it was his idea about the helmet, let me share a recent event. I was giving him a lesson on Walka (my 16.2h gelding, 15yrs old) and while I put my helmet on after tacking Walka up, Don did not put a helmet on (even after I quietly informed him the extra helmets were hanging in the tack room). Okay.

While instructing him on the correct way to ask for lateral flex, disengage, walk, back ect...I noticed that Walka was getting a bit lazy and resistant. (Sadly Walka detests the arena work, loves the trail, but hey, we all have to deal with stuff) So I asked Don to dismount and I mounted Walka and went through our routine of warm up. He was fine, though not overjoyed, until I asked for a trot and he decided he did NOT want to. So in a split second he bucked twice and on the third I had him disengaged. Needless to say, Don would have been off the saddle and Walka would have discovered a new fun trick. After I worked Mr Walka and said gelding was very compliant and willing, husband remounted, but this time asked to borrow my helmet. No conversation on that was broached. Things can happen fast, even with a horse that usually is very trustworthy.


----------



## ParaIndy (Sep 10, 2012)

Yep, always wear a helmet. It's mostly just a habit, after years of my mom always telling me to wear it.  It's saved my bacon a couple of times too.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I always wear one. I have on the odd and rare occasion not worn one, but thats very rare.


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes, always, no matter what. It's a personal rule, and also everyone who gets on my horse have to wear one. Even I'm leading the horse on foot in the small round pen. 

It's a matter of costs-benefits. Of course there are some circumstances where falling from the horse is really unlikely. But I know of people who fell from dead-proof horses who just slipped. Slight chance, sure. Why should I take it?

What does it cost to me to wear the helmet? Nothing, really, I don't have to prove to anyone that I'm cool and can do without.
What's the benefit if I fall? It can save my head.


----------



## 1111aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

I never wear a helmet, though I know I should. In all reality I think it's a manifestation of my depression. If it's my time to go, I want it to be somewhere I love doing something I love. 

On a side note though, anyone who's with me has to wear a helmet unless they know enough about riding and I feel they can make their own decision on it.


----------



## Alyssa (Oct 24, 2012)

After being thrown head first into the wall of an indoor Ill never ride without one. Even with a helmet on I got a concussion that kept me off computers for a month and headaches for several months after. If I didn't wear a helmet life would certainly be worse.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

1111aqua said:


> In all reality I think it's a manifestation of my depression. If it's my time to go, I want it to be somewhere I love doing something I love.


What if you receive a head injury that isn't bad enough to kill you, but leaves you with a permanent disability (brain injury) that prevents you from ever riding again?

Something where you're not paralyzed per say, but your motor skills have been significantly reduced where you're fully conscious of what you're doing but still need help to take care of yourself.


----------



## NCRider (Sep 8, 2011)

frlsgirl said:


> We were on a trail ride, and apparently I wasn't going fast enough and holding up everyone else.


There are no polite words to describe such an irresponsible act. I'm sorry that happened to you.

I ALWAYS wear a helmet.


----------



## Jimmyhaflinger (Apr 23, 2010)

i'm a trail rider and i don't wear a helmet when i ride... almost no one wears helmets on trail rides here in Italy


----------



## Palladia (Jan 2, 2012)

*Contents of skull*

If there is anything in your skull you consider you'd do just as well without, by all means don't bother with a helmet, or wear one "sometimes." If, however, you suspect that you need your brain and all its connections, take care of it. I figure I need every synapse I've got in working order, and all the information I've so carefully fed in over the years.


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

I feel somewhat insecure without one. It feels odd to ride without one because I'm so used to having it on. I remember one time falling while riding bareback and my head bounced off the ground sort of, but I had a helmet on. My head still hurt a ton after that, and I wonder how much worse it would be if I didn't have a helmet to protect me. 

Head injuries are very serious, in my opinion. So yes, I always wear one. It's not that big of a deal to wear one.


----------



## crazy4mypaint (Jun 18, 2013)

I recently talked my boyfriend and myself into wearing our DOT motorcycle half helmet for riding our horses also. Thank Goodness I did, last Thursday evening I was trying out a 16 hand palamio QH for purchase that was barn sour. I was bucked off and thrown about 10 feet in the air coming down on my right shoulder. I am not sure what the outcome would have been without that helmet. I had the wind knocked out of me, and I felt my head hit hard prior to my shoulder, luckily it was an embankment and I landed on some small bushes as well. I had just went around in a circle and was heading back up the hill in the direction of the horses barn area. I barely was starting up the incline, I felt the horses back legs come up in a little buck and then within seconds i just remember a second buck and I was flying through the air. It was pretty scary, first time I was ever bucked off a horse, and not even my own horse. I admit although it was scary, I will get back up in the saddle again, just not that horse. I am still pretty sore, been taking it easy, sore right shoulder, just under neck and lower back, but heating pads, Advil liquid gels and Aleve liquid gels really work, and real hot showers. My boyfriend watched the entire episode and does not want me back on a horse for a long time, and he is a tough Marine, I told him as soon as I am better, I am right back in saddle, I will not give up my passion, just because I was hurt. I am sure several of horse owners have been hurt at sometime or another, its all in the name of the sport. I myself was bucked off a pony and put right back on when I was like 4 yrs. old, but i really don't remember much about it. I just am so thankful I wore a helmet. If any of you fellow horse owners also ride motorcycles, use a DOT helmet riding your horse as well. They make really cute ones, mine is gray with american flag and eagle on It, and cost pretty much the same as a horse helmet, I paid like $68 and included free shipping, just a thought, better to be safe them one day sorry.....


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't wear a helmet anytime, just my personal preference.


----------



## TimeOut (Feb 22, 2009)

English or western, I always wear a helmet. 
It's a health habit - like buckling a seat-belt. 
You may never need it but it's a wonderful thing to have when the unexpected happens.


----------



## VACowgirl (Aug 14, 2011)

I used to not wear one until I took a spill off a horse and landed on my face :/ So now I ALWAYS wear one. I'm not taking anymore chances!


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Good article on wearing helmets
Wear a Riding Helmet Even If Parelli Doesn’t | The Riding Instructor


----------



## Jimmyhaflinger (Apr 23, 2010)

i just feel too uncomfortable even with a simple hat to be willing to wear a helmet... i tend to sweat a lot so a helmet would only make my head sweat more.

also, i ride old, experienced cold blood draft horses and mules and almost exclusively at walk...


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

not dissing those that don't wear them, it's a personal choice but for me I just don't have a good reason not to.

a helmet is inexpensive.... brain injuries extremely expensive

i had to try on a few brands/styles to find the helmet that worked well on my head. I found one that fits me extremely well and now I don't even know it's there


----------



## Jill7727 (Jun 9, 2013)

I usually do. I always do when I'm jumping, or showing English. For western shows I don't. Or if I'm just doing light work at home. If I think my horse is going to be fresh (which is usual:]) I do.


----------



## ianw (Sep 29, 2013)

i always wear a helmet, you cant be to careful.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Well I'm going to be the odd one out here and say I hardly ever wear one. I'm dumb, I know. I wear one if I'm riding someone else's horse, or a new horse that I don't know or trust, but when I'm on my gelding, I don't wear one.

I trust him and he trusts me. 

I'm taking a new horse out in a couple days though (my sister's we just got) and then I will be wearing a helmet because I have never ridden him and it's safe to say he hasn't been officially ridden in a year. 

They say he's a gentle guy - perfect trail horse, but better safe than sorry.


----------



## MinuitMouse (Sep 28, 2013)

I wear a helmet riding and anywhere near the horses, it's not that I'm afraid, I'm quite confident but they are unpredictable


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

Clava said:


> Good article on wearing helmets
> Wear a Riding Helmet Even If Parelli Doesn’t | The Riding Instructor


that video is a good reminder that safe horses doesnt mean that nothing will happen :wink: last thing i want to do at this point in my life (though i am only 17) is learn how to walk or talk again, or live like a vegetable in a hospital drooling all over myself.


----------

